# Pb  affichage WEEK CAL



## Audrey0706 (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour
Depuis quelques jours l'affichage du calendrier sur Week Cal est journalier et non plus hebdomadaire. J'ai essayé de modifier les réglages ... sans succès ! J'avoue que le format journalier ne me sert à rien ! Help


----------



## Tiberius (8 Novembre 2010)

Il faut juste faire un double-tap pour passer d'une vue à l'autre (jour <-> semaine)


----------

